# Chile Verde!



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You meant raw pork meat for stew?:smile:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> You meant raw pork meat for stew?:smile:


Yes!

Yike, sorry for the ambiguity.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yikes 20 jalapeños...:surprise:
Dave, If you like jalapeños did you ever buy
a load of them and dice them? 

Found this thread from this summer...
We use about 7 diced jalapeños a week...

https://www.diychatroom.com/f39/jalape-o-peppers-635667/


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Two Knots said:


> Yikes 20 jalapeños...:surprise:
> Dave, If you like jalapeños did you ever buy
> a load of them and dice them?
> 
> ...


Mi amigo . . . :vs_cool:


Jalapeños are _mild_ compared to other chiles, like serrano, or :devil3: habañeros!

I leave the seeds in. I like the heat, though I know that not everyone does.

Also, keep in mind, when you cook them, the oil that gives rise to the heat breaks down a bit, making them milder.


----------

